# VOA Motul Specific 5W-40



## wannagofast (May 25, 2008)

Well, after seeing a couple UOA of the Specific and now this VOA...I drained the last of what I bought after about 1,000 miles on it. My engine is now full of GC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...t=121


----------

